# PS Vita Now Selling Less than PSP in Japan



## Valwin (Jan 21, 2012)

> The PlayStation Vita debuted to strong sales in mid-December. New devices usually do, and a falloff after that is likewise to be expected. But for the week ending Jan. 15—a month after its Japan release—the PS Vita had fallen to 18,361 units sold.
> Not only is that far less than the 325,000 sold in its opening week, it's even less than _the PSP_ is selling, according to the numbers published by Media Create. The PSP moved 22,538 units in the same week ending last Friday. The numbers do not include online sales figures.
> Andriasang notes that Vita's slide looks like this, week to week: 324,859, to 72,479, to 42,648 to 42,915 and then to 18,361. It's way too early to call that a flop, certainly not with its North American and European debuts coming, but it could be that the PS Vita is running into some of the problems behind the 3DS' underwhelming release






Source


----------



## ilman (Jan 21, 2012)

Now, I'm starting to get worried about the PSV!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2012)

It'll start selling well when more AAA titles come out. I give it a month after it's released in the US and UK for sales to pick up.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 21, 2012)

Not exactly surprised, since it's _only_ Japan.


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

You forget to mention that the sales of the Wii, DS LL and DSi combined are less than the Vita. NINTENDO MUST BE DOOMED DEPENDING ON THE 3DS AT THE MOMENT!

Unless you can go back in time and post all the Doom articles about how badly the 3DS was doing after it's launch stop trying to make the Vita look bad. You're not doing a great job of it anyway.


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> You forget to mention that the sales of the Wii, DS LL and DSi combined are less than the Vita. NINTENDO MUST BE DOOMED DEPENDING ON THE 3DS AT THE MOMENT!
> 
> Unless you can go back in time and post all the Doom articles about how badly the 3DS was doing after it's launch stop trying to make the Vita look bad. You're not doing a great job of it anyway.



like, right now? aren't they being phased out right now, lol?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2012)

4 more days until Tales of Innocence R (It's the 22nd in Japan).

This may change plus you have Ragnarok Odessey 6 days later.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> You forget to mention that the sales of the Wii, DS LL and DSi combined are less than the Vita. NINTENDO MUST BE DOOMED DEPENDING ON THE 3DS AT THE MOMENT!
> 
> Unless *you can go back in time and post all the Doom articles about how badly the 3DS was doing after it's launch stop trying to make the Vita look bad.* You're not doing a great job of it anyway.


The 3DS had it's share of doing badly. The Vita is now as well. What's wrong with posting this? It's factual anyway.

Give it some time. Look at how high 3DS sales are now.


----------



## Coto (Jan 21, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> It'll start selling well when more AAA titles come out. I give it a month after it's released in the US and UK for sales to pick up.



Yes. I agree with this, an AAA game comes out, and showing some of Vita's features(3G!) it'll sell like hot cakes


----------



## Valwin (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> You forget to mention that the sales of the Wii, DS LL and DSi combined are less than the Vita. NINTENDO MUST BE DOOMED DEPENDING ON THE 3DS AT THE MOMENT!
> 
> Unless you can go back in time and post all the Doom articles about how badly the 3DS was doing after it's launch stop trying to make the Vita look bad. You're not doing a great job of it anyway.



dude lol DS lite is not even been rated anymore people dont buy them  nice try


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

Valwin said:


> dude lol DS lite is not even been rated anymore people dont buy them  nice try



So now you're questioning the numbers from your own source?




chris888222 said:


> The 3DS had it's share of doing badly. The Vita is now as well. What's wrong with posting this? It's factual anyway.



All Valwin does is troll the Vita. Ultimately it comes down to the credibility of the topic poster and Valwin lacks that credibility.


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 21, 2012)

DS LL is the DSi XL in Japan, if I remember right.


----------



## mjax (Jan 21, 2012)

It's in a way, bad for us consumers. I was hoping Sony to give tough competition to other companies and so they all really work hard to get best quality games for us. Hope it picks up well once it gets released in the west.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> You forget to mention that the sales of the Wii, DS LL and DSi combined are less than the Vita. NINTENDO MUST BE DOOMED DEPENDING ON THE 3DS AT THE MOMENT!
> 
> Unless you can go back in time and post all the Doom articles about how badly the 3DS was doing after it's launch stop trying to make the Vita look bad. You're not doing a great job of it anyway.


The Wii U is approaching very soon so the Wii isn't expected to get much sales, plus most people already have one, with the DSi and DSiXL, well can you really expect people to choose DSi over 3DS?
And why is everyone mean to Valwin?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > dude lol DS lite is not even been rated anymore people dont buy them  nice try
> ...




i dont know what your problem but


DS DSI are selling less cuz the 3DS is out

Wii could be selling less cuz pretty much everyone haves one or they know the wiiu will be out this year

the point is PS vita Sony new handheld IN JAPAN is selling now less that their previous handheld the psp

this could change depending on some new vita games to be release in the next week


so stop been a fanboy


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

mjax said:


> It's in a way, bad for us consumers. I was hoping Sony to give tough competition to other companies and so they all really work hard to get best quality games for us. Hope it picks up well once it gets released in the west.



It's ridiculous to expect Sony to take on Nintendo. It was never the intention with the PSP... more to get a share of the market, and they proved it was possible (being the first portable to survive alongside a Nintendo handheld). Valwin seems to believe in a one console future which is poorer for everyone concerned. It's improbable to think that the 3DS and PSP are for exactly the same audiences......




Valwin said:


> so stop been a fanboy



That's a self referencing joke at the expense of yourself right? There's no way i'm buying a console which has that inherent level of screen burn in.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > It's in a way, bad for us consumers. I was hoping Sony to give tough competition to other companies and so they all really work hard to get best quality games for us. Hope it picks up well once it gets released in the west.
> ...


But the thing that causes fanboy wars are the debates over which audience is bigger and or better


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > The 3DS had it's share of doing badly. The Vita is now as well. What's wrong with posting this? It's factual anyway.
> ...


MY GOD. This.

Reminds me of our class joker back in middle school. He got scalded with acid and nobody actually believed him. XD


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > mjax said:
> ...


On the contrary, what causes the fanboy wars are the fanboys.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 21, 2012)

I will request that you guys stop ruining my treads if you don't like them the don't post  if you dont believe them check the source

please stay in topic  and lest discuss this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2012)

Valwin said:


> I will request that you guys stop ruining my treads if you don't like them the don't post  if you dont believe them check the source
> 
> please stay in topic  and lest discuss this


We only ruin your threads because all you post is either negative about Sony or positive about Nintendo, which is no coincidence, you're just a fanboy posting shit no one really cares about. This is like, what, your third topic about the Vita failing in Japan? WE GET IT.


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

Valwin said:


> I will request that you guys stop ruining my treads if you don't like them the don't post  if you dont believe them check the source





> but it could be that the PS Vita is running into some of the problems behind the 3DS' underwhelming release, or people are reluctant to adopt early because of what happened there.



You decided to inject bias into the article by removing the end of the sentence. The Vita has a premium price and after the catastrophe that was 3DS pricing people are understably wary of buying.

Valwin do you actually own a 3DS or a Vita?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 21, 2012)

3DS is selling better than Vita at the same time frame, same price as the PSV WiFi version, launched at a dead month like February and with over 250k more sales over the PSV.

What does this mean? Nothing 

DS has sold 150M units, does that mean the PSP isn't a good handheld?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well... the 3DS *did* launch at $250.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2012)

The PSV is at what, 1% of it's total lifetime? I couldn't care less at this stage for these numbers, really, I don't give a shit how much it sells. I'm going to enjoy it, they'll be tons of games coming out for it, end of story IMHO.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

Valwin said:


> I will request that you guys stop ruining my treads if you don't like them the don't post


That violates my right to free speech Mr. Valwin. Also, why? Why is it that when you don't like a thread, you shouldn't post? Why? Give me an actual, valid reason why, and then we'll stop posting.



chris888222 said:


> Well... the 3DS *did* launch at $250.


But the 3DS is less valuable than that. The PSV is more valuable than that.





xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > I will request that you guys stop ruining my treads if you don't like them the don't post  if you dont believe them check the source
> ...


I giggled.


----------



## mullenlegend (Jan 21, 2012)

IF they are selling this bad I would probably reccommend everyone to wait for a price drop. No doubt sony will drop the price very soon if sales are bad.


----------



## mjax (Jan 21, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > I will request that you guys stop ruining my treads if you don't like them the don't post
> ...



...And pressing Valwin to not post negative news about PS Vita is not a violation of his rights to free speech? LOL we have double standards there.

Ontopic: I will wait for a price drop on Vita. $180 for Wifi model and I MIGHT buy it(considering, I will have to shell out extra for the memory card to even play the games).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

mjax said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Wait a minute. When did I tell him that he shouldn't have posted it? Look through my transcript, I'm sure you wouldn't see anything there.

BTW, I think this news story is biased and it sucks. But it shouldn't be taken down.


----------



## mostwanted (Jan 21, 2012)

Same thing is going to happen in the US, just wait it out.


----------



## mjax (Jan 21, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > KingdomBlade said:
> ...



I am sorry, I didn't see it wasn't you, I also didn't mean that you did. There are others who asked Valwin to stop posting and have attempted to put pressure on him.

Ontopic: I think Kotaku is a pretty good source for gaming news so we should not totally come down as harsh at Valwin. If Vita is selling low and if Valwin is reporting it in a news, he is only doing us all a favour by reporting a news from a reliable source.

Edit: Also it's irrelevant to ask Valwin if he owns a Vita or a 3DS, and then ganging up together and giggling at him could be thought as "cyber-bullying". Please just stop it. You don't like a thread? You don't have to read it. It's just that plain simple.


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

Of course he should stop posting SOLELY NEGATIVE commentary. There's no light and shade in totally one sided reporting, loaded with bias and an obvious agenda. Does he add any explanation or surmise why, or contrast it to the 3DS at the same time in it's life? No. He's simply trying to provoke a reaction.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> You forget to mention that the sales of the Wii, DS LL and DSi combined are less than the Vita. NINTENDO MUST BE DOOMED DEPENDING ON THE 3DS AT THE MOMENT!
> 
> Unless you can go back in time and post all the Doom articles about how badly the 3DS was doing after it's launch stop trying to make the Vita look bad. You're not doing a great job of it anyway.



What?

Firstly, the main article is comparing two SONY products (not Ninty vs Sony as you said), one of which is the newer version of the other. The PSV's *predecessor *is *currently *selling better than the PSV. What the fuck has the combined sales of the Wii, DSi XL and DSi got to do with the PSV? You're not including the 3DS which is Ninty's *newest* handheld which is by far outselling the Vita at the moment. Thus it's to be expected that the Wii and DSis are not going to sell much, for the WiiU is coming out this year and the 3DS is merely £30 more than a DSi XL, making it a much better deal.


Your point would only be valid if the DSi XL and DSi sales (at the moment) were higher than the 3DS (which they're not), as *that it what has happened with the PSP vs the PSV.* Learn to read and post stuff relevant to the article rather than start hating on Ninty at the first opportunity.


OT: This is rather surprising, I never expected the PSV to do this badly. Maybe as a few more big games come it it's future will improve as others have said. Or, on the other hand, maybe there's a massive sale on PSPs in Japan at the moment causing their sales to spike?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 21, 2012)

Yay! Bad sales! *Crosses fingers for a price drop. I don't want to pay too much for a system I'll only buy 2-5 games for (assuming Vita is anything like PSP).


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 21, 2012)

Personally, I don't think we should be that harsh to Valwin for *this article* because it is indeed a fact that the Vita is selling less than its predecessor. 

Which reminds me, did people actually scold those who post about how badly the 3DS back then? /fanboy


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

mjax said:


> Edit: Also it's irrelevant to ask Valwin if he owns a Vita or a 3DS, and then ganging up together and giggling at him could be thought as &quot;cyber-bullying&quot;. Please just stop it. You don't like a thread? You don't have to read it. It's just that plain simple.


No it isn't! If a thread says "I WANT TO KILL MY BABIES!" in blogs I have to read it and reprimand the poster.

Besides, tell me how I'm going to form an opinion of whether or not I like a thread if I don't read it?


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Firstly, the main article is comparing two SONY products (not Ninty vs Sony as you said), one of which is the newer version of the other. The PSV's *predecessor *is *currently *selling better than the PSV. What the fuck has the combined sales of the Wii, DSi XL and DSi got to do with the PSV? You're not including the 3DS which is Ninty's *newest* handheld which is by far outselling the Vita at the moment. Thus it's to be expected that the Wii and DSis are not going to sell much, for the WiiU is coming out this year and the 3DS is merely £30 more than a DSi XL, making it a much better deal.
> 
> Learn to read and post stuff relevant to the article rather than start hating on Ninty at the first opportunity.



Wait a sec...you tell me to learn to read and then you say i said that the article was comparing Nintendo to Sony???

I have no intention of buying a Vita until the problems it has are fixed. I bought a 3DS at launch.....hating on Nintendo? Reading does not compute.

A console produced by a company which has always dominated the handheld market, which has been on sale for a year and has had it's price slashed in two is selling better than it's expensive newly launched competition which caters for a more western demographic at the moment? REALLY???!?! The point i was trying to make is that Valwin essentially reports whatever he can to make the Vita look bad. Part of the reason the Vita isn't selling is down to the poor initial reception of the 3DS, as reported in the article. If it's to be expected that the Wii and DSi's aren't to sell much because they're old, then conversely in a marketplace that is very cost concious at the moment, and with a console which is new and lacking games, is it any surprise that a much cheaper system with access to many of the same games as the Vita is selling well? No.


Additionally *Super Robot Wars OG Saga: Masou Kishin II *is at the top of the Japanese Software charts....a PSP game. Coincidence PSP sales are high?

I assure you i can read and reason. The fact that i can make a statement about numbers of consoles sold is illustrative that unit sales can be quoted arbitrarily without context and made to tell any story the poster wants. If someone omits many points of reference how can you criticise someone else for adding some related sales data from the same document?

If you're going to attack me at least curb the insults.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 21, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Personally, I don't think we should be that harsh to Valwin for *this article* because it is indeed a fact that the Vita is selling less than its predecessor.
> 
> Which reminds me, did people actually scold those who post about how badly the 3DS back then? /fanboy


I think the difference is that with the 3DS, I don't think it was only one person always posting the bad news.

But whenever there is Vita bad news, 95% of the time you can already guess it was Valwin.


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> I think the difference is that with the 3DS, I don't think it was only one person always posting the bad news.
> 
> But whenever there is Vita bad news, 95% of the time you can already guess it was Valwin.



This to the n_th_ degree. It's not even a hidden agenda.....


----------



## mjax (Jan 21, 2012)

Why does it matter if it's Valwin or Shigeru Miyamoto who posts negative news about Vita? It's coming from Kotaku. It's not like Valwin is cooking up stories in his backyard and posting them here as news. Can we get on topic atleast now?

Bring Resident Evil on PS Vita and I will buy it


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 21, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Also it's irrelevant to ask Valwin if he owns a Vita or a 3DS, and then ganging up together and giggling at him could be thought as &quot;cyber-bullying&quot;. Please just stop it. You don't like a thread? You don't have to read it. It's just that plain simple.
> ...



A thread saying "I WANT TO KILL MY BABIES!" has no relevance whatsoever with this post. Saying "I WANT TO KILL MY BABIES!" is an opinion on what you want to do, obviously you'd respond to him. Whereas Valwin stated a fact, so i see no reason as to why you start snapping at him. Who cares if he's a fanboy? What he posted is true and it's from a reliable source, doesn't matter that he's the one that posted it. And just cause someone posts something bad about a sony system, it doesn't make them a ninty fanboy, like enough people stated sony and ninty's systems are different, and are for different audiences eventhough this gap is slowly thrinking. (not talking about Valwin)

On another note, don't sony gaming systems always do bad in Japan, but then kickass in NA?

Edit: The second half doesn't relate to you sorry, just a lot of people keep bringing up the 3DS for dumb reasons.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 21, 2012)

sometimes there bad news and there good news  we just have to learn to live with them   it would be wrong of me to skip all bad news just because it seem to annoy some people


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 21, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> On another note, don't sony gaming systems always do bad in Japan, but then kickass in NA?


Not necessarily.

Though Sony systems do tend to sell poorly at first but then pick up a lot of steam a few months after the western launch. Minus the PS3 which took them a few years...


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2012)

I am surprised it does so badly in Japan right now... I thought they would jump to it directly! However, I'm sure it'll sell really well in due time. Slow start? Not a problem.. never was a problem... every system has a slow start... If it starts to deliver soon enough (more games appealing different users etc.) it'll be a success... 

However, on the topic of bashing valwin: Leave him alone! I didn't read a single negative thing into this news post. I don't care if he slashed away half a sentence in the end saying something about the 3ds... The topic said: psv is selling worse than the psp. So? It's just sales... And I'm sure it'll change in time. However, it is interesting to see that it is like this right now.


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 21, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> > On another note, don't sony gaming systems always do bad in Japan, but then kickass in NA?
> ...



oh nvm, ignore what i said then


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol at the people saying he's trying to get responses by posting these topics. AND THEN GIVE JUST THAT TO HIM. Fools.

Anyways, these are just facts. It is a fact that the psv isn't doing to well. Saying it will fail is speculation or opinion, but what the topic is about,is true.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> Additionally *Super Robot Wars OG Saga: Masou Kishin II*



End of story.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 21, 2012)

The level of fanboyism in this thread is hilarious. Valwin posts a simple news article, from a credible source, with just a quote directly from the article and no commentary from himself and some of you cry like babies and shit your pants while you are doing it.

How pathetic, and some of you have the audacity to call him a troll lol

;O;


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jan 21, 2012)

Nintendo fan here.

These numbers mean nothing yet, wait until some games are out and then lets see how it does. I am still buying one though, I think it's graphically impressive for a handheld.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 21, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > mjax said:
> ...


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, the main article is comparing two SONY products (not Ninty vs Sony as you said), one of which is the newer version of the other. The PSV's *predecessor *is *currently *selling better than the PSV. What the fuck has the combined sales of the Wii, DSi XL and DSi got to do with the PSV? You're not including the 3DS which is Ninty's *newest* handheld which is by far outselling the Vita at the moment. Thus it's to be expected that the Wii and DSis are not going to sell much, for the WiiU is coming out this year and the 3DS is merely £30 more than a DSi XL, making it a much better deal.
> ...


----------



## Domination (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoiler



A biased person posting news?! I haven't heard of such an atrocity before! Such an acthas *never* been done on TV or on the newspapers, and certainly not on the *oh-so-credible* world wide web! Not in the past few thousand years of human civilisation! *This is unprecedented*! I don't think everyone know how to handle this situation. We can't possibly differentiate what is biased and what is not, we don't have the mental functions that let us do that, and we can't possibly check the information  contained in the post by* clicking on the link to the source, it's so counter-intuitional*! And we *obviously* cannot double check the information on other sources because there hasn't any invention, like a engine that can filter out information relevant to what we are searching for -oh I think I'll call it a *search engine*- that lets us do that.

Wahhhhh  My head hurts, I better go to the ultimate unbiased news source on the whole wide 6000 year old Earth: *Bill O'Reilly*! I think everyone else should go there too, he tells me what I like!



Biased news poster? Oh yeah, those things, kind of like CNN, Fox News etc? I never knew they existed, and we can't expect people to check the information they read can we? Let the people read it, if they don't know how to filter out biased data on the internet and don't use their common sense, it'll be their own fault for looking like idiots when they talk about it in the future. We shouldn't be feeding the troll, much less attacking it.

In fact, I don't think he was really that biased, that sentence he omitted was mainly just an opinion, a hunch, you know those things that we like to dismiss oh-so-often? Focusing on the factual aspects of the article is wrong now? I guess we have to write our opinions every time we report whether the Dow Jones is rising or falling? I mean it's not like it's normal that the stock market rises and falls.

But back on topic:

Like many of you have been saying, and what the omitted sentence said, it's not really that surprising. The 3DS is much cheaper, and not everyone can afford a Vita. (Fuck, even my enthusiastic friend didn't buy it cos it costed like 500-600 bucks here in Singapore) But the Vita hasn't been out for long, you just have to be patient, more time more sales, blablablah. Even if its launch lineup was good, many of their customers might have already been poached by the 3DS so it's hardly any surprise.

The Vita does look pretty good though, except for that back touchscreen gimmick (and I like the 3D on the 3DS, so I must really think this is a gimmicky gimmick). I'd probably pick it up during the end of its lifespan, it'd probably be worth it, but first I've got to get a 3DS.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 21, 2012)

If ~18k sales is bad, then what does that make the 3DS's 4 digit sales at some point in the past? Wasn't the DSi selling more at that point than the 3DS? Nintendo pulled through and now the 3DS is selling like hotcakes. Same will happen with the PSV.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 21, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> If ~18k sales is bad, then what does that make the 3DS's 4 digit sales at some point in the past? Wasn't the DSi selling more at that point than the 3DS? Nintendo pulled through and now the 3DS is selling like hotcakes. Same will happen with the PSV.


At this stage, the 3DS is doing better the Vita. Vita has gotten off to a horrible start in it's first 4 weeks. Heck the PSP did better in its first 4 weeks. Shortly after 3DS had a horrible dry period for 3 months worldwide due to the lack of games and price for a handheld that an ordinary person would pay for. Unless PSV has a price-cut, i don't think it'll ever sell like hotcakes compared to the 3DS. Triple M's that the 3DS has right now in Japan are dominating.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> The level of fanboyism in this thread is hilarious. Valwin posts a simple news article, from a credible source, with just a quote directly from the article and no commentary from himself and some of you cry like babies and shit your pants while you are doing it.
> 
> How pathetic, and some of you have the audacity to call him a troll lol
> 
> ;O;



His comments on the matter aren't really important. The reason people get angsty is because Valwin pretty much _only_ posts Vita bashing articles, and has been for ages. It's getting tiresome. The only reason he didn't leave a comment himself is because he can't speak English, nor even a language that can be google translated into English.

Anyway, the Vita should undergo a price cut. 3DS did it, now it's flying off the shelves. Plus I wouldn't mind a cheaper Vita, though i'm getting it at launch regardless.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 21, 2012)

heartgold said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > If ~18k sales is bad, then what does that make the 3DS's 4 digit sales at some point in the past? Wasn't the DSi selling more at that point than the 3DS? Nintendo pulled through and now the 3DS is selling like hotcakes. Same will happen with the PSV.
> ...



I'm just trying to put in some perspective. The PSV doesn't have to follow the 3DS's footsteps to start selling. It's still only available in Japan, and judging from the comments from people here, the games themselves are more Western-oriented. Games are what sell hardware, and while the Japanese may not be as interested, people in other places of the world might be. Give it time. Let the rest of the world have its chance with the device. If it still continues to do poorly, then Sony will have to do something about it, which may or may not be what Nintendo has already done.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

[yt]9fEjJ4Ecy9Q[/yt]

PSP is cheaper than the Vita with an established library of good games (with more still coming out for it). Vita hasn't had like anything since its release and its release wasn't great for a Japanese audience.

COLOR ME SHOCKED.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2012)

oh dear.
whoop de doo.
so what.


----------



## xist (Jan 21, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Stuff



Sorry to say you've not understood anything i've posted. Not only have i not insulted Valwin, even if i had that doesn't give you cause to tell me i can't read and it's offensive that you do so based on false assumptions. I used the original Media Create link from the first post (before it was edited) and you then tell me that i'm comparing Nintendo Vs Sony? I was simply using the figures posted in the original source which was the point to the article in the first place - to highlight cross platform sales If i'm not allowed to make a comment on the article i've read then your standards are particularly high. Additionally a saracastic comment on Valwin's urge to continually post negative Vita commentary is not "hating on Nintendo"

A comparison of three old products which have established libraries and sales histories is perfectly acceptable against a new console with no record, software lineup problems and cost problems. Just because it doesn't prove a point in accordance with how badly a particular console is doing doesn't mean it's irrelevant. The issue isn't with the article itself- Kotaku post both for and against articles about both the Vita and the 3DS. Valwin ONLY ever posts negative commentary. Is it any surprise this encourages a slew of remarks concerning the motives behind him posting yet another negative article? Sooner or later people will just assume that GBAtemp is anti Sony if someone continues to flood the user news with negative topics. A user's forum history is just as important in determining their reason for posting as the credibility of the article...p1ngpong's comment comes across as if Valwin doesn't have a history of stirring up trouble. Ultimately if all someone ever does is search for and post anti-console topics it's still trolling.

If everyone wants this forum to be known as a breeding ground for Sony Trolls and Nintendo fanboyism so be it. Someone who endlessly posts bad news about a platform is obviously not a troll, and should be applauded for non bias fact handling.


The Vita is a premium priced console with a small games library being sold in a time of economic difficulties (iirc it's current the most expensive console choice with the smallest array of games). The PSP has several budget options on the hardware, a large second hand hardware market further reducing entry costs and a vast software library. Additionally it's fully hacked and the sales figures quoted tie in with a PSP game sitting atop the Japanese software charts. It's not surprising that there's a bump in sales figures but there's no discussion of any reasoning behind it. Did the 3DS experience a massive sales jump when it had it's price halved - YES! It's hardly a surprise that a console with something happening on the platform is doing well.

Valwin may well have reproduced an article from somewhere which DOESN'T have a history of trolling the Vita, but since _he _does it's essential that he backs up this sort of article with something to show he's not just stirring up trouble. p1ng can say what he wants but ultimately a troll topic is still a troll topic when it's a article reproduced and posted by a troll.

Decent user submitted news shows light and shade....not just doom and gloom.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Jan 21, 2012)

xist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff
> ...



Geez, you sir are taking things wayyyy to serious in my opinion. btw Valwin can report whatever news he wants right? if he wants to post negative news about the vita, so be it. and Valwin posting the news doesn't make the article any different so.. this kind of annoys me


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 21, 2012)

so we can expect a price drop in around 3 months after release. it seems ppl feel they can get sony to lower the price by not buying it all bcz of nintendo. if this was politics, i would say nintendo had foreseen this and made the price high then low on purpose.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, at least this article is factual. There's some progress here!

On-topic, hasn't the PSP been outselling the Vita for a while now?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 21, 2012)

Prof. 9 said:


> On-topic, hasn't the PSP been outselling the Vita for a while now?


aside from launch week, yes, yes it has. so, this is not new.


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 21, 2012)

"Worldwide" ?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 21, 2012)

From Vitas second week http://www.joystiq.com/2011/12/28/vita-sales-drop-below-3ds-psp-in-japan/, old news is old news,troll thread is troll thread


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 21, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Prof. 9 said:
> 
> 
> > On-topic, hasn't the PSP been outselling the Vita for a while now?
> ...


In two/three months there was that much of a dif in the 3DS sales? o.O


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thread posted by Valwin?
I'm not surprised.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > Prof. 9 said:
> ...


Holidays/PriceDrop/bundle deals.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 21, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Holidays/PriceDrop/bundle deals.


Yes 3DS sales skyrocketed during the holidays, but they are coming down just as much as Vita sales, percentage wise which are both down like 57 percent from last week.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good to know, Valw'. I didn't expect anyone else to inform me about this.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2012)

oh my god! now I won't be able to sleep!.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

If there is one person that should recieve a permaban from the User Submitted News section then it's surely Valwin. Whenever you enter his threads, you're sure to get the "Sony sucks, Microsoft smells, they all copy Nintendo which we should all praise and sacrifice our first-borns to" message, and that's slightly annoying.

If this is not a possibility then at least enforce him somehow to put his "findings" into one comperhensive "I hate everything other then Nintendo" thread where he'll be able to saftely post whatever he wants without us risking the accidental click and read of his usually pointless analyses.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> If there is one person that should recieve a permaban from the User Submitted News section then it's surely Valwin. Whenever you enter his threads, you're sure to get the "Sony sucks, Microsoft smells, they all copy Nintendo which we should all praise and sacrifice our first-borns to" message, and that's slightly annoying.
> 
> If this is not a possibility then at least enforce him somehow to put his "findings" into one comperhensive "I hate everything other then Nintendo" thread where he'll be able to saftely post whatever he wants without us risking the accidental click and read of his usually pointless analyses.



This is legit news bro, not some made up shit. He shouldn't be banned for this. I'd have agreed with you if he's posting bullshit articles, but he isn't. 

Whether it's bad or good news, news is news.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 21, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Personally, I don't think we should be that harsh to Valwin for *this article* because it is indeed a fact that the Vita is selling less than its predecessor.
> 
> Which reminds me, did people actually scold those who post about how badly the 3DS back then? /fanboy


While it is indeed a fact, the issue with the article is its saying that with these new weekly numbers put out by media crates is saying that the PSP is now outselling vita, but media crates has actually been reporting this since week 51 of 2011. Quite simply, It's a bad article. If it were a month ago or the title of the article said "PS Vita STILL selling less than PSP" it would be a good article. Yes, the article is fact but it is also delusive.

*So, PSP out selling Vita is not a new fact being reported.*

*The new weekly numbers released by media crates shows an all around post holliday sales drop of all hardware.*
(I am not a sony fanboy, but this article/thread is definenitely slanted)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > If there is one person that should recieve a permaban from the User Submitted News section then it's surely Valwin. Whenever you enter his threads, you're sure to get the "Sony sucks, Microsoft smells, they all copy Nintendo which we should all praise and sacrifice our first-borns to" message, and that's slightly annoying.
> ...


It's not news when everyone's aware of it - the definition of news is a sudden change in the state of matters or something explicitly important that people should know of. The PSP has an established library of titles that are loved by all and it's no suprise that it still sells and will be selling.

Believing that the VITA will sell great all of a sudden is like believing that cars fueled by tears of dragons will sell like hot cakes when there are no dragon-tear-pump stations around.

Let us all wait until proper titles for the VITA are released and see what happens - THAT will be news. This is NOT news. This is stating the obvious. On and on again.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



It is still news bro, whether the results are the same or changed, it's an update on Vita's forth week. It's very first month on the market now.

Now directly related to you the following

Why should Vita get treated any different to the 3DS?

Remember how many negative threads we have for the 3DS, week in and week out. Claiming the system is doomed over and over again. Why didn't people say lets wait for the major Nintendo games to be release and see how it plays out for the first year?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Yeah. And those threads weren't any better then this one.

If someone does something utterly dumb and people let it slide, it doesn't necessarily mean that others may walk the same path and post "updates" that aren't "updates" at all.

Again, an "update" implies a worsening or betterment of a given situation - here we have a beautiful standstill. A standstill everyone's aware of, and a thread that takes valuable space on GBATemp servers for no apparent reason.

This is a thread that adds nothing at all to the overall scheme of things, doesn't inform us of any new happenings in the VITA case and doesn't have any meaningful message other than Nihil Novi (look it up).

This isn't news. Sorry mate. It just isn't. *jettisons from the thread, is bored*


----------



## heartgold (Jan 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



True enough regarding the thread issues.

heh, this update does imply Vita's worsening. 

- Continues to get outsold by PSP
-overall sales lower than in comparison to PSP's first launch month (_new news_)
- drops from a solid 42k to 18k (new news)

That drop is the major news to report, if anything.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2012)

If the fact that sales dropped since launch is news to you then clearly you're not following the news. If getting outsold by the PSP is news to you then again, you're not following the news. *yawn* This is thoroughly pointless, we're just adding more and more to the calduron of nothingness here.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> If the fact that sales dropped since launch is news to you then clearly you're not following the news. If getting outsold by the PSP is news to you then again, you're not following the news. *yawn* This is thoroughly pointless, we're just adding more and more to the calduron of nothingness here.


It's not something I'd have posted coz it's just so minor. 

I'm just stating it's technically an update of news, but it's nothing worth mentioning or us knowing about, that I agree to.

Pointless posts indeed.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> It is still news bro, whether the results are the same or changed, it's an update on Vita's forth week. It's very first month on the market now.


Its actually Vitas 5th week, and this isnt an update, as PSP has been outselling the Vita since Vitas 2nd week. If the article said "still selling less" then you would have a point, but since its claiming that with the new weekly numbers.


heartgold said:


> drops from a solid 42k to 18k (new news)
> 
> That drop is the major news to report, if anything.



Yes that is the previous weeks number and the new number which does show a significant drop, but the 3DS saw the same percentage of drop in sales from the previous week aswell. Valwin very well could have posted the source article, which would have encompassed all sales and wouldnt just focus on Vita doing badly


----------



## heartgold (Jan 22, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> -snip-


Us knowing the PSP is outselling Vita, isn't news at all.

That drop could be noteworthy, not knowing about it doesn't make a difference too. -_-

If you'd read my previous post, i stated nothing is major to know. I don't know why you quoted me.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 22, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't think we should be that harsh to Valwin for *this article* because it is indeed a fact that the Vita is selling less than its predecessor.
> ...


Well, I haven't been reading up news lately so I dunno too much myself. 

Well, old news is old.

BTW, why no post on 50+% dip in 3DS sale figures?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff
> ...



You know, I could write a 1000 word essay in response saying why you're completely wrong but I'm too lazy, it's 00:20 here and some people just don't know when to stop / listen. So I will simply post the conversation we had on IRC about it instead:





> 'p1ng can say what he wants but ultimately a troll topic is still a troll topic when it's a article reproduced and posted by a troll.'
> ~ xist
> i dont get his point
> it was news
> ...



And with that I leave the thread. I can't be bothered to argue with such insolent people.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Ive made multipul posts on the 50+% dip in sales in this weeks numbers(for both 3ds and vita), its just no one had made a USN thread about it, The hilarious thing is, the source information all boils down to the same exact source.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff
> ...



You know, I could write a 1000 word essay in response saying why you're completely wrong but I'm too lazy, it's 00:20 here and some people just don't know when to stop / listen. So I will simply post the conversation we had on IRC about it instead:




> 'p1ng can say what he wants but ultimately a troll topic is still a troll topic when it's a article reproduced and posted by a troll.'
> ~ xist
> i dont get his point
> it was news
> ...




And with that I leave the thread. I can't be bothered to argue with such insolent people.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff
> ...



You know, I could write a 1000 word essay in response saying why you're completely wrong but I'm too lazy, it's 00:20 here and some people just don't know when to stop / listen. So I will simply post the conversation we had on IRC about it instead:



> 'p1ng can say what he wants but ultimately a troll topic is still a troll topic when it's a article reproduced and posted by a troll.'
> ~ xist
> i dont get his point
> it was news
> ...




And with that I leave the thread. I can't be bothered to argue with such insolent people.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 22, 2012)

[19:30:08]  I love Valwin.


----------



## TimmyDonuts (Jan 22, 2012)

Vita's going down like the Titanic.


----------



## klim28 (Jan 22, 2012)

^
Lol

@topic... I have high hopes for the Vita but these kind of news kinda bugs me.

And off-topic... What if Valdwin didn't post this "news" from a source. What if I did? Would I also be labeled as to what he is doing?


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 22, 2012)

> And off-topic... What if Valdwin didn't post this "news" from a source. What if I did? Would I also be labeled as to what he is doing?


yeah! and what if i would have posted this? then!! huh!?         
cmon we all know that psv has got the potential, i mean just look at its features, it has all the features the 3ds except the 3d and better graphics, its just like the case between psp and ds all over again, its just that all the psv needs is a price cut and da GAMES!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 22, 2012)

Most lanuch titles suck shit. It's no suprise the PS Vita is not doing well. Just give until the end of summer and thing will be sold out most likely.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 22, 2012)

It'll start selling when it's hacked.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 22, 2012)

Facts are facts! it was the same with the 3DS with the bad news posted week after week. No need for anyone to be butthurt! Better days for the PSV are sure to come once better games are released. Simple as that.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

This topic is identical to this one (content wise) Can you see any difference in posting bias between them?

By encouraging a single user to actively search for solely negative info regarding the Vita you're effectively brewing a group of people who will perpetuate a "troll" war as soon as the 3DS gets some dodgy figures (for instance i doubt Revelations will sell as well as 4 or 5) to get back at that single user...it's intent as much as content. Facts can be fine, but if one user only searches for them to stir up trouble then they shouldn't have the opportunity to cause an argument in the first place.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 22, 2012)

As I wrote it happened a lot the other way around. And if someone said something that same person was being accused of being a fanboy. It was like "ah you don't like it when someone says any negative thing about your precious 3DS, you fanboy". Fanboys can be found on both sides, it's just a repeating bullshit. This is the internet, we all have to deal with it.

Edit: I remember a similar topic back in the 3DS launch weeks like "3DS now selling less than DSi". Make of this what you want...

And another edit  : A similar situation are the RE:R reviews. A new topic was made for the 6/10 review, but the good reviews before and after that didn't get an extra thread. It's the same thing. Bullshit that may cause controverse discussion just gets posted. It's not only with the PSV.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not the data that's upsetting everyone however. It's the fact that a Vita Troll is continuing to post only negative commentary in the User News subforum - I'd wager that the furore would be less/non existent if it wasn't Valwin or it was in the Vita section. It's also doubly sad to see a moderator see nothing wrong in this continued bid to post every single story with a negative Vita slant, and even deride other users. Ultimately Valwin has cried Wolf one too many times....continuing to abuse the section for his personal crusade makes a mockery of the News section. The News was the Media Create figures as seen in the topic i linked to above....it's negative interpretation isn't news, it's observation.



SpaceJump said:


> A similar situation are the RE:R reviews. A new topic was made for the 6/10 review,



Personally i'd give both EDGE and Famitsu free passes for a new topic due to their relative pedigree's.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 22, 2012)

> It's not the data that's upsetting everyone however. It's the fact that a Vita Troll is continuing to post only negative commentary in the User News subforum - I'd wager that the furore would be less/non existent if it wasn't Valwin or it was in the Vita section. It's also doubly sad to see a moderator see nothing wrong in this continued bid to post every single story with a negative Vita slant, and even deride other users. Ultimately Valwin has cried Wolf one too many times....continuing to abuse the section for his personal crusade makes a mockery of the News section. The News was the Media Create figures as seen in the topic i linked to above....it's negative interpretation isn't news, it's observation.


why dont YOU try finding some good or positive news about psv and then post it on usn, that should balance it out shouldnt it?
oh wait,there isnt any positive news available for the psv currently now is it? so why get all offended if a person posts something which he/she thinks is news, be it bad or good


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 22, 2012)

I see your point, but again there were trolls (don't want to name any  ) when the 3DS was struggling and that kind of topics also found their way into this forum section, so seriously, deal with it as the 3DS did 
It's *User* Submitted News, so free speech to anyone. You can be sure once the 3DS sells bomb you will find a similar topic here. And if you don't like Valvin's topics, you have the possibility to not read them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> And another edit  : A similar situation are the RE:R reviews. A new topic was made for the 6/10 review, but the good reviews before and after that didn't get an extra thread. It's the same thing. Bullshit that may cause controverse discussion just gets posted. It's not only with the PSV.



Made by a respected Former Staff member who posted it in the interest that it's a big AAA title for the 3DS that got a less than stellar review. Anyway, why are you whining? You can make threads. Stop crying about other people not doing what you're fully capable of doing.

As for everyone else, ENOUGH WITH THE 3DS. It had its rough spots but this is turning into a pissing contest of who gets shit on more. The thread has a topic. Start talking about it. Anything relating to the merit of the thread and not the topic itself will be removed from here on out. This is a news thread and its valid news. While Valwin may not be best member he still made a news article whose only crime may be some slightly poor formatting if you really want to nitpick.

So topic, get on it.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 22, 2012)

> As for everyone else, ENOUGH WITH THE 3DS. It had its rough spots but this is turning into a pissing contest of who gets shit on more. The thread has a topic. Start talking about it. Anything relating to the merit of the thread and not the topic itself will be removed from here on out. This is a news thread and its valid news. While Valwin may not be best member he still made a news article whose only crime may be some slightly poor formatting if you really want to nitpick.


i am having a hard time believing if this is guild 
on topic: the sales would obviously star picking up after a price cut , which is what i am waiting for! hehe , bought a 3ds after price cut as well, looks like my hands would be full for the next year or two(that is if i survive on judgement day). and here i am posting this even though i have a project due tomorrow


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > And another edit  : A similar situation are the RE:R reviews. A new topic was made for the 6/10 review, but the good reviews before and after that didn't get an extra thread. It's the same thing. Bullshit that may cause controverse discussion just gets posted. It's not only with the PSV.
> ...


Me whining, you are funny. I could post topics about some reviews, I just don't because I couldn't care less   I just made an observation.



> As for everyone else, ENOUGH WITH THE 3DS. It had its rough spots but this is turning into a pissing contest of who gets shit on more. The thread has a topic. Start talking about it. Anything relating to the merit of the thread and not the topic itself will be removed from here on out. This is a news thread and its valid news. While Valwin may not be best member he still made a news article whose only crime may be some slightly poor formatting if you really want to nitpick.
> 
> So topic, get on it.


Well said.

On topic: It's a pity the sales went down like this but some serious system sellers and a price cut could help like with the 3DS. Though honestly I don't see the latter happening very soon.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 22, 2012)

amidst all the rage did anyone notice how smexy the pic is?


----------



## mjax (Jan 22, 2012)

GOOGLE News is a fanboy.... BAWWWWWWW. 




Spoiler
























Edit: I didn't read Guild's post before posting this. Sorry, if anyone wants to remove it, they can but I would rather you let it stay here please lol. My point is that even Google is reporting news that is obvious. Like others have said, nothing to get butthurt about low PS Vita sales, hell it's not even out in the west yet.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

You can use figures however you want and impart whatever spin you want (as Valwin did by not quoting the entire article), meaning that the numbers posted are meaningless. So in relation to the sales we're seeing today if we compare the 3DS (bear with me) when it was earlier in it's life cycle to the PSP sales at the time (or even the Vita sales in this article)


*Media Create Sales: Week 31, 2011 (Aug 01 - Aug 07) *

PSP – 35,619
PS3 – 18,338
Wii – 17,004
DSi LL – 4,176
3DS – 4,132
DSi – 3,900
PS2 – 1,529
Xbox 360 – 1,406
DSL – 102

Then the PSP outsold the 3DS by a magnitude of over 8 and a half times. That figure is meaningless.

Sales figures quotes like this aren't news. They're just snapshots of sales. Judging by the snapshot above the 3DS was destined to fail. It didn't and has gone on to succeed. The Vita may be selling less than the PSP, but that's not the whole picture and the "News" article doesn't address that fact. The PSP has a history of outselling other formats when it has new games high in the software charts and when it's hardware entry cost is low. What influence will this have on anything? Who knows...the article fails to address what any of this may mean. It does note the EU and US launches but makes no comment on them

Is there any reasoning about what the figures mean? No. Is there any mention of the PSP's new software titles in this week and upcoming? No. Is there any mention of historic performance of the PSP against other platforms? No. If someone posts the number of units something sells in one week with no comparison to other figures it's essentially trying to provoke a reaction.

Figures like this are a snapshot used purely to show a point from a particular point of view and not valid as anything on it's own merit. What conclusion can gamers draw from this news article? That user submitted news doesn't have to be news.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 22, 2012)

oh boy here we go again


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > And another edit  : A similar situation are the RE:R reviews. A new topic was made for the 6/10 review, but the good reviews before and after that didn't get an extra thread. It's the same thing. Bullshit that may cause controverse discussion just gets posted. It's not only with the PSV.
> ...


Not to be rude but... Don't you (most of the time) talk about the Vita when there's a 3DS article?

Anyways I agree still. Continue on topic. I bet Winter 2012 the vita will be selling like hotcakes with future *predicted* releases: Monster Hunter, LBP... Etc


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

HELLO LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!​It would appear that you've forgotten where you are. This is *GBA*temp: a community that is quite clearly Nintendo orientated as can be seen from the mascot/logo, the name and also the vast majority of the board content. As such this is a place where you are very unlikely to find any Nintendo fanboys. Especially not ones who will actually criticize a competitor's product repeatedly!

More importantly: this thread is a sad example of Personal Attack, and Poisoning the Well. Valwin might not be what you'd call a fan of the Vita, but that certainly does not discredit the sales figures. I could go as far as to say that xist says mean things about Valwin a lot, therefore all of his posts are invalid. Both are equally (in)valid.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> I could go as far as to say that xist says mean things about Valwin a lot, therefore all of his posts are invalid. Both are equally (in)valid.



Please give me an example of a lot of mean things i've said. By your own definition that's a personal attack.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > I could go as far as to say that xist says mean things about Valwin a lot, therefore all of his posts are invalid. Both are equally (in)valid.
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS SIR, YOU CAN READ. IT'S NOT LIKE I SAID "BOTH ARE EQUALLY (IN)VALID" OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
Anyway, have a few posts _of yours_ which purely 'poison the well'. From this thread.



xist said:


> Of course he should stop posting SOLELY NEGATIVE commentary. There's no light and shade in totally one sided reporting, loaded with bias and an obvious agenda. Does he add any explanation or surmise why, or contrast it to the 3DS at the same time in it's life? No. He's simply trying to provoke a reaction.





xist said:


> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> > I think the difference is that with the 3DS, I don't think it was only one person always posting the bad news.
> ...



I think that it might be a good idea to stop derailing his threads with this tactic; from the perspective of a 3rd party, you're just as bad.


----------



## boombox (Jan 22, 2012)

If they brought down the price then I would think about it..but if it's going to cost me close to £300 for the console, 1 game and a memory stick then it's a definite no on the buying front.
People are probably thinking I may as well get a PS3 home console or a PSP at that price.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

boombox said:


> If they brought down the price then I would think about it..but if it's going to cost me close to £300 for the console, 1 game and a memory stick then it's a definite no on the buying front.
> People are probably thinking I may as well get a PS3 home console or a PSP at that price.


Exactly! The real issue here is not that a person on an internet forum is spreading slander, but that the console itself doesn't appear to be very good value to a consumer. I was poised waiting to buy one until they announced the ridiculous pricing of the accessories. So I just picked up a PSP Go instead, which despite being cheaper has a better battery life and marginally cheaper accessories.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

"Poisoning the well" would involve me saying that the data is incorrect. I've never said that....i've said that due to a person's posting history regarding one console there's an implied bias. This isn't a new figure, nor does it cover the reasoning behind it, it's just a fact used to prove a particular point. That's posting purely to provoke a reaction.

Neither of those actions (personal attacks or poisoning the well) tally with what i've said, and i've only really had any dealings with Valwin here (maybe a couple of other posts in total elsewhere but very little). When a news post is put up with an agenda (as demonstrated by Valwins own posts about the Vita) it's a disservice to the community to let it go unchallenged.

Everyone is continually ignoring the fact that the PSP sales figures in question are nothing odd. The PSP has outsold every other platform in Japan in the last year....does that make it news every time it does so?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> "Poisoning the well" would involve me saying that the data is incorrect. I've never said that....i've said that due to a person's posting history regarding one console there's an implied bias. This isn't a new figure, nor does it cover the reasoning behind it, it's just a fact used to prove a particular point. That's posting purely to provoke a reaction.
> 
> Neither of those actions (personal attacks or poisoning the well) tally with what i've said, and i've only really had any dealings with Valwin here (maybe a couple of other posts in total elsewhere but very little). When a news post is put up with an agenda (as demonstrated by Valwins own posts about the Vita) it's a disservice to the community to let it go unchallenged.
> 
> Everyone is continually ignoring the fact that the PSP sales figures in question are nothing odd. The PSP has outsold every other platform in Japan in the last year....does that make it news every time it does so?


Poisoning the well is attacking a person's credibility so that their data will appear invalid. Which appears to be EXACTLY what has happened here. While denial will change nothing, carefully constructed arguments will not.
News works through sensationalism, it makes sense that only poor sales of a highly anticipated product will be reported as news, purely because people are interested in seeing how a product may have sold. Since you have so much of a problem with people publishing these sales statistics, why not maintain a thread of sales over time? That would remove the need for there to be USN posts about sales, and in doing so would impair this so-called agenda.

Oh, and as far as challenging something goes, it's only fair that you follow standard debating rules. Which is why after reading through the posts in this thread, I felt it would be a 'disservice to the community to let it go unchallenged'. As a former advocate of the straw-man and personal attack, I can tell you that they are poor tactics to rely upon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> boombox said:
> 
> 
> > If they brought down the price then I would think about it..but if it's going to cost me close to £300 for the console, 1 game and a memory stick then it's a definite no on the buying front.
> ...



and no where near the capabilities nor the functionality. Of course the accessories are cheap. The PSP (itself, not specific models) is what? 7 years old. I forgot, because it's just so damn old. Hell, why buy a PS3 when you can buy a PS2. It's incredibly cheap and has a huge library of fantastic games. Games a lot of people have already played. That's another thing about it. I mean, clearly you're getting into the PSP at the end of its life. You haven't played any of the games, so it's all new to you. Of course the Vita isn't going to be appealing, it's also new, but it's more expensive....because it isn't ancient like the PSP.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > boombox said:
> ...


I do believe you have my reasoning all right there. I decided it would be a fair alternative to getting a Vita, and now I have slightly more pocket-change. How is any of this a problem to you?


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

> Poisoning the Well
> 
> This "argument" has the following form:
> Unfavorable information (be it true or false) about person A is presented.
> Therefore any claims person A makes will be false.




I don't think you've been following what i've said because i've never claimed that person A's figures are false. I claimed that there was an intent to disrupt by posting without context, evident from said person's previous posting history. And if you'd read my posts you'd see i don't have a problem with figures...they require context as figures on their own can have whatever spin the person who's posting wants on them, as i demonstrated earlier. The sales figures quoted are, on their own, meaningless as every other system has fallen prey to the same phenomenon.

It seems i'm banging my head against a wall here - there's been no straw man component, nor personal attack (beyond calling the intent or bias behind the information into question...for instance why is the original quote edited?) The info posted lacks context or comparison.

Hell, i've posted more than once about Vita OLED screen burn...i'm not a pro Vita flag waver. I just believe that without fair representation news can be altered to fit whatever purpose someone wants, good or bad.


Oh and relative component costs...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...



It's not a problem, it's just, your opinion on whether the Vita is a fair price or not is completely invalid because of it.
That's all.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> > Poisoning the Well
> >
> > This "argument" has the following form:
> > Unfavorable information (be it true or false) about person A is presented.
> ...


Please re-read both my post and the definition. Carefully.



Hells Malice said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


I presented a possible view of what the average consumer might think, using myself as an example. Turns out they're the ones who aren't buying.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

It's futile. For the last time...i'm not discrediting Valwin's figures. I'm calling into question the excerpt of information posted and the motive for leaving relevant info out based on past posting history, which i've given a few examples of such as software and hardware sales. The Vita is doing exactly what every other console has done....you can claim i'm discrediting Valwin's figures all you want; questioning their actual relevance isn't the same thing.

Ultimately you can say i said whatever you want....it's evident from posts from people other than me whether i've invented a bias or not. The Andriasang source even notes many of the points i've made, none of which were reproduced.


----------



## 1Player (Jan 23, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> The level of fanboyism in this thread is hilarious. Valwin posts a simple news article, from a credible source, with just a quote directly from the article and no commentary from himself and some of you cry like babies and shit your pants while you are doing it.
> 
> How pathetic, and some of you have the audacity to call him a troll lol
> 
> ;O;



Because he's a troll. A BIG troll. That's his brand
Every topic he post is nothing more than an idiotic display of Nintendo fanboysim.


Anyone can troll the internet and look for negative news to post.
But Valwin make it his goal to find and post everyone of them for the purpose what happened in this thread

Well maybe I should do it too.
Since we're only talking about japanese sale numbers.......

3DS sold a pathetic 4,132 while being outsold by the PSP 8 to 1.




> Even Nintendo reps will admit that the GameCube didn’t live up to their own expectations or the level of hype they tried to put behind it, but what’s going on with the 3DS might end up making the Cube look stellar. Despite being an icon of the game industry, Nintendo is struggling to get its newest system off shelves and into homes; at six months old, its sales are less than half those of a system six years old. In the first week of August, Japanese system sales show the PSP outselling the 3DS by well over 8-to-1.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



source: http://playstationli...y-860-in-japan/


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2012)

I seen him coming miles away.
As if you wasn't going post old news to discredited the 3ds regardless.




Anyway, I can't really tell if valwin is trolling or not.

@OT
I didn't really care...


Also I believe xist isn't a hater.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2012)

1Player said:


> Well maybe I should do it too.
> Since we're only talking about japanese sale numbers.......
> 
> 3DS sold a pathetic 4,132 while being outsold by the PSP 8 to 1.
> ...


That was in August 2011.

AUGUST 2011.


----------



## 1Player (Jan 23, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I seen him coming miles away.
> As if you wasn't going post old news to discredited the 3ds regardless.
> 
> 
> ...



Since you Nintendo fanboys are always comparing sale numbers from early PS Vita sales, I'm doing the same with the 3DS. Early 3DS sale numbers.

And Vampy I love how you jump every time I say jump
It makes me happy.

So 4K sales in Japan....If I'm using a Nintendo fanboy's logic like Vampy or Valwin.....
.....The 3DS is an EPIC FAIL


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2012)

Except the fact these sells are now not the past and I never said the vita was a fail. You failure of a troll.


----------



## 1Player (Jan 23, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Except the fact these sells are now not the past and I never said the vita was a fail. *You failure of a troll*.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Except the fact these sells are now not the past and I never said the vita was a fail. *You failure of a troll*.


----------



## Midna (Jan 23, 2012)

Good god...


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 23, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I seen him coming miles away.
> ...


And what you just did is fanboy-ism, silly.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is just terrible. Can a mod please lock this thread or something?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey... regardless of how it may be doing, I'm still getting one. A lot of people I talked to here in North and South Carolina have said that they would not get one until a price drop is confirmed, so my guess is that only the DIEHARD gamers will get one of these at launch. I like the product, and to me, it looks better and offers more than the PSP did, and I myself will be getting one. This is coming from someone who has been with Nintendo since the NES days.

I'll probably get a 3DS when either it gets a main Pokemon game, a megaman game, or the SSB game released.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Still going to get one because of the better game selection.

Nintendo fanboys are the most fucking annoying blind deluded biased idiots on the god damn interwebs


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 23, 2012)

Explain this to me: how did this fucking piece of shit of a thread make it to the front page? And why does it have the most blunt, unrealistic title ever over there?

Flop =/= Selling Below Par


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Explain this to me: how did this fucking piece of shit of a thread make it to the front page? And why does it have the most blunt, unrealistic title ever over there?
> 
> Flop =/= Selling Below Par



AW retires and standards already drop.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 23, 2012)

As long as PS Vita devs don't pull a PSP (a.k.a. drop projects like all hell) then I see no problem. New console + High Price + Limited games = This. I'd give it a couple months, maybe a year before declaring it a failure .
P.S. The laugh I needed today came from this thread. Keep it coming.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 23, 2012)

jezus, are you guys still in high school?
OR are you guys ALL buissness men?

Just play what you like.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Anyway, I can't really tell if valwin is trolling or not.



In this instance he's not. It's hard to troll with hard news. It's like if the Republicans lost the presidential election and I was "trolling" by posting the official New York Times news story about their loss. OH MAN HE'S TROLLAN SO HARD.

Oh yeah, and everyone shut the fuck up. It's really annoying.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 23, 2012)

wow....the title....on the home page.....posted by a known troll......

Since the banning of PV, I've been critical of mods in the past, but this is more than proving me right, this is proving LAMEFUCK  right.

After reading through the thread this made the homepage by a mod/staff in an attempt to childishly taunt members.

Thanks gbatemp for showing everyone what a joke this site has become.

When AW left he took what ever class this site has left with him.


----------



## mjax (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is priceless! 

I love you guys, every single one of you who are a part of this thread. Dragging LAMEFUCK into this....


----------



## megavirus1994 (Jan 23, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Still going to get one because of the better game selection.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys are the most fucking annoying blind deluded biased idiots on the god damn interwebs



you dont need to swear at nintendo fanboys (i am one of them)
its just a matter of perspective; people either like the 3ds or psvita or both
depends on whatever type of person you are
personally i think psvita is a big flop compared to the psp
its overpriced (like the 3ds was but they had a major price drop) not necessarily a "portable" console and includes unecessary functions like GPS (lol at "location aware games")
but yeah if you still like it go play with your outdated piece of hardware with some more "power" than nintendo consoles
i think every nintendo fanboy will agree with me that sony just copied nintendo ds with the touch and tried and failed with extra functions (again GPS)
i bet with you the next gen psp will include a 3d screen and overpowered hardware that will play games in hd on the small screen and other stuff that is completely pointless
so before you go insulting people you should try and have a few points and cut down on the swearing






Hielkenator said:


> jezus, are you guys still in high school?
> OR are you guys ALL buissness men?
> 
> Just play what you like.



of one the few people in this thread being reasonable


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Playing games in HD on the go would be pointless?

Wow this forum teaches me something new everyday.
In my opinion I would rather have a good game with nice graphics over a good game.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Jan 23, 2012)

First week PSP (20K YEN): 166K
First week Vita  (25K YEN): 325K


Surely it's a flop compared to PSP.





> i think every nintendo fanboy will agree with me that sony just copied nintendo ds with the touch and tried and failed with extra functions (again GPS)


Obviously.


Eh, there's a reason if they are "Nintendo Fanboys"


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2012)

megavirus1994 said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Still going to get one because of the better game selection.
> ...




Nintendo fanboys will agree with you because they are god damn Nintendo fanboys too?

Wow.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 23, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> megavirus1994 said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...



LOL..he didn't just prove nintendo fanboys are blind deluded biased idiots, he proudly displayed it .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah.....this got out of the hand way before already.


----------

